# Electronic Speed Control for WEN 4214 DP



## harrzack (Dec 27, 2017)

Recently I added a WEN 4214 drill press to my shop, but was VERY disappointed at the mechanical variable speed. While it did work, and nicely built, it was as noisy as a rock crusher and a bit inconvenient to use.

So after much YouTube and forum research, I came up with plan to use a DC motor from a treadmill, and then have the speed controlled by an Arduino. Nothing that hasn't been done before - but it is done now and works nicely and has a couple advantages. Is quite quiet, and when you turn of the DP - the DRO goes out (like it should), and still shows accurate RPM's when running.

I've outlined the various steps (very general) that I took for this project, and have them (with pix) in a PDF which you can download here http://bit.ly/2AggHB2

Here is a pix of the WEN next to the LMS 5500


----------

